# One down



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I just went out to knock on my hives and one of them is a goner. I pulled frames and there was absolutely no honey in there, well a teeny tiny part on the top east side of the hive. So I'm assuming they starved to death. This was my smaller of the 2 hives. The other is still alive. It has a honey super on top of the 2 large boxes. I have 8 frame equipment. Anyway. I'm wondering if there is anything I should do to the surviving hive at this point to make sure they stay alive? I don't want them to starve too! Should I feed them something to be sure. The forecast does not have any above 50Â° days in the near future so I can't open up the hive at all to see what it looks like in there. I have bee pro plus patties, but that is protein right? Shouldn't feed that till spring? Just would like some advice from the experienced beekeepers on here!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't have any bees yet, but we are in far northern WI and a local keeper told me that he checks his hives during the winter, opening the top just enough to have a quick peek to make sure they still have food that he placed in the fall.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I would consider adding sugar water. It can't hurt. If they need it, it's there. If not, no prob.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Cracking the lid breaks the propolis seal and continues to release their heat until they can seal it back.

NEVER feed liquid during cold periods. 
1..They won't use it when the liquid is less than 55 F.

2.. Liquid will heat in the cluster, condense on the lid when cooled, and drop on the cluster as ice water, killing the colony.
If feed is needed, put granulated sugar on top the inner cover, using a spacer if the inner cover will not allow them space to get to it. They will have enough moisture to liquify the granules enough to eat. Google "mountain camp method"


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you Iddee! I knew you shouldn't feed sugar water with cold temps. I just went out and dumped some sugar on the top cover. Hopefully that will be good. The bees are all on the top right next to the little opening on the top cover so they are probably very close to being out of honey if not out already. I hope this is good enough for them. I have read about making bee fondant. Is that better then just dry granulated sugar or both ok? I will make the fondant if it's better for them.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Fondant is good. I would guess either would do.

Set your empty up with the same type and number of boxes as your live one. Then lift each. The difference is how much food they have. If less than 20 lbs. difference, feed and check feed weekly.


----------

